# Sort of wood



## tegno9 (Oct 1, 2011)

Another question, sorry if it's bothering you:icon_redface:, but what kind of wood are you guys using. I mostly use multiplex or triplex, but what is best?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

tegno9 said:


> Another question, sorry if it's bothering you:icon_redface:, but what kind of wood are you guys using. I mostly use multiplex or triplex, but what is best?



Uh ... dude ... could you be a little more vague?

Wood to use for WHAT ???


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

HUH? What is it you're asking?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I think multiplex and triplex are chipboard /veneer sheets like these


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

FOR WHAT ???

You are asking what kind of wood we use and yet you will not say FOR WHAT. Do you use the same wood for every single project you do? We don't.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I think *think* he's the victim of a crummy translation program... I haven't understood any of his post...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

The question may be in relation to one of tegno9's previous posts , on one of his/her threads .
I get the impression that he/she has not learnt how to find the relevant thread and post to it .


----------

